# Erfahrungen mit Aluminium unter Wasser



## bergi (24. Feb. 2012)

Guten Abend,
ich habe versucht, mich im Internet etwas über das Verhalten von Aluminiumbauteilen im Wasser schlau zu machen, und bin auf unterschiedlichste Meinungen gestoßen, von "kein Problem" bis hin zu "zerfällt" und "Giftwirkung".
Recht klar scheint, dass es Wechselwirkungen mit "edleren" Metallen gibt, eine Kombination z.B. mit Stahl sollte man also wohl vermeiden; außerdem gibt es verschiedene Aluminiumlegierungen, die wohl unterschiedlich stark korrodieren. Das Aluminiumoxid, das dabei entsteht, ist - bei "normalen" pH-Werten - wohl ungiftig.

Aluminium wäre mir als Material sympathischer als V2A, weil mit meinen bescheidenen heimwerkerischen Fähigkeiten leichter zu sägen, bohren, biegen etc.. Den etwas erhöhten Preis hätte ich da in Kauf genommen, weil es bei mir nicht um riesige Mengen geht. 
Aber vielleicht "dämonisiere" ich das laienhafte Arbeiten mit Stahl auch etwas zu sehr... 

Kann hier vielleicht jemand von Erfahrungen berichten, wie sich z.B. Aluminiumrohre, -Winkel und -Beschläge über die Jahre im Teich verhalten?

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## klaus e (25. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Aluminium unter Wasser*

Hallo Stefan,
was genau möchtest du denn aus Alu basteln?
Es gibt auch beim Aluminium Qualitätsunterschiede. So werden beispielsweise in Skandinavien und den USA robuste Boote mit Außen- und Innenbordern und, ganz sportiv, mit Jetantrieb. Dafür wird "seewasserbeständiges" Alu verwendet. Die meisten dieser Boote sind nicht lackiert, das Metall ist also in direktem Kontakt zum Wasser und die Teile halten echt was aus, über Jahre.
Vllt. äußert sich aber noch ein Fachmann aus dem Resort "Gas-Wasser-*******"  (Späsken) zum Thema Alurohre.


----------



## Diogenes (25. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Aluminium unter Wasser*

Hallo bergi
Also Alu im Wasser ist normalerweise kein Problem. 
Aluminium überzieht sich bei Kontakt mit Sauerstoff mit einer Oxydschicht die das darunterliegende Metall schützt. Dieses beim Eloxierverfahren genutzt. Korrosion ist nur in Salzwasser oder in sehr saurem Wasser unter ph 4 zu erwarten. A. ist in Ionischer Form giftig aber als Meall unter normalen Bedingungen harmlos.
Allerdings sollte Kontakt zb Lötstellen mit edleren Metallen zb Kupfer vermieden werden, da es hier zur Zersetzung des unedleren Metalles kommt.
Grüsse aus MV


----------



## bergi (26. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Aluminium unter Wasser*

Hallo Klaus und Diogenes, 
vielen Dank für eure Einschätzungen!
Ich möchte mit Aluprofilen, -leisten und winkeln die Holzplanken eines "Tiefwasserzonen-Befestigungskastens" zusammenhalten bzw. verankern. Da würde ich es als ziemlich großen Vorteil empfinden, wenn ich die Metallteile selbst mit Eisensäge und Bohrer bearbeiten könnte. 
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## docmatze (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Aluminium unter Wasser*

Hallo,

ich bin auch grad am überlegen Alu einzusetzen.
Es gibt aber Aluminium was sogar Meerwasserbeständig ist, z.b. ALMG1 glaub ich.
Eventuell werde ich das für meinen Vorfilter nutzen, welches dann der Träger für das Sieb wird.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## minimuelli (7. März 2014)

Hallo,

ich möchte dieses Thema mal wieder aufgreifen.....

In meinem Filter habe ich an einer "Trennwand" aus V2A. Nach oben hin musste ich diese etwas verlängern. Dafür habe ich eine Aluminiumplatte verwendet. Dieses habe ich bereits vor ca. 1,5 Jahren gemacht.
Das Aluminium ist entsprechend angelaufen und hat hier und da leichte "ausblühungen" zum Vorschein gebracht. Was mich garnicht stört, denn sehen tue ich das sowieso nicht.
Jetzt kommmen mir allerdings etwas zweifel ob dieses ggf. Giftstoffe an das Wasser abgibt!?

Kann da noch jemand etwas zu beitragen?


Danke + Gruß
Lars Müller


----------



## karsten. (7. März 2014)

Mahlzeit

Al im Gartenteich kann problematisch sein
- in saurer Umgebung .... hamerjanich  dafür sorgen wir ja.....
- im Substrat von Bodenfiltern (Wurzelraumfiltern)  hat es nichts zu suchen
- ungeschützt im Schwankungsbereich der Wasserlinie kann es oxidieren
- problematisch sind Verbindungselemente aus Eisenwerkstoffen
- auf Werkstoff A4  achten oder spezielle Alunietenfür Außenbereich verwenden
moderne dichte spezifische Schutzanstriche schützen das Al und halten länger als Ihr ..........
- Kontakt mit anderen Metallen vermeiden
- eloxierte Al Bauteile bevorzugen

http://www.lenntech.de/pse/wasser/aluminium/aluminium-und-wasser.htm 
http://www.aquaristikimdetail.de/technik-zubeh-r/3444-aluminium-sch-dlich/


und


schönes WE


----------



## samorai (7. März 2014)

Hallo Stefan!
Der größte " Feind" für reines AL ist Kalk, z.B: KEIN Muschelgried VERWENDEN! Kein Fallrohr Cu, Zn oder AL wird nie direkt in die Erde geleitet, da gibt es extra Standrohre oder PVC-Übrgänge führ, denn Erde ist immer Kalkhaltig.
Eloxiertes AL ist härter und auch brüchiger wie normales AL .
AL-Tafeln (in so fern abgekanntet wird) sind leicht ölig, aber das kann man abspülen mit Wasser, gleich zeitig baut sich eine Patina auf, dh. AL wird stumpf. Hat sich die Patina aufgebaut kannst Du es streichen bzw. lackieren, somit erhälst Du einen doppelten Schutz.
Im Dachdecker- Handel bekommt man auch farbliche Tafeln in jeder Stärke, dann sind nur noch die Schnittkannten nach zu behandeln.

mfg Ron!


----------



## Nori (7. März 2014)

Ich würde unter oder im Wasser immer auf Edelstahl setzen.
Kauf dir einen vernünftigen Bohrersatz, Sägeblätter und Flexscheiben und dann ist die Verarbeitung auch kein Problem.

Gruß Nori


----------



## karsten. (10. März 2014)

samorai schrieb:


> ...........
> Der größte " Feind" für reines AL ist Kalk......



kannst Du das vertiefen ?

mfG


----------



## samorai (10. März 2014)

Hallo  Karsten!
Lochfraß oder Aluminiumfraß haben immer was mit Kalk zu tun, natürlich sind Säuren auch nicht gerade gut.
Hast Du schon mal ein frisch verputztes Haus mit einer neuen Dachrinne gesehen oder  beobachtet wie schnell die Rinne auf einmal ihre Patina bildet, egal ob es CU, ZN oder AL ist. Das Ausgasen des Putzes ist daran schuld.

Patrick liest das mit Sicherheit auch,  er hat mal irgend was aus AL verbaut ( Filter oder so) und wunderte sich wie schnell sich das AL zersetzte. Hat er damals  Muschelgried verwendet.

mfg Ron!


----------



## karsten. (11. März 2014)

moin

das ist nicht korreckt ,
es geht ganz einfach nur um Säuren und Laugen die ungeschütztes niedrig legiertes Alumium angreifen
frischer Mörtel und Beton oder gelöschter Kalk entwickeln starke Basen von PH 12 und aufwärts .

alles Werte außerhalb von Gut und Böse in Gartenteichen .

Kalk als größten FEIND von AL ist .......  Käse

es geht ausschließlich die Anwesenheit von Säuren , Basen, Salzen und Elektrolyten "edlerer"Metalle
ob  in der Luft , im Wasser oder Boden

M u s c h e l oder Austernschalen sind im Wasser bei PH 7 (+- 1) sowas von stabil 
und Aluminiums *Bester Freund*

*mfG*


_



			ib-rauch.de/okbau/
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....





Aluminium und seine Legierungen überziehen sich in kürzester Zeit, auch bei Verletzung der Oberfläche, mit einer sehr dünnen (0,01 bis 0,1 Mikrometer), jedoch fest haftenden, dichten, wasserunlöslichen Oxidhaut von AL203. Diese graue Schicht ergibt nur einen schwachen Korrosionsschutz und befriedigt ästhetische Ansprüche kaum. Aluminium ist gegen Säuren und Basen empfindlich, da es nur im pH-Bereich zwischen 5 bis 8,3 beständig ist. Bei Al-Konstruktionen ist eine gute Belüftung erforderlich sowie die Vermeidung von waagerechten Flächen, die sich Niederschlagswasser lange einwirken kann. Im Bauwesen wird von den möglichen Oberflächenbehandlungen (Emaille-Kunststoff-, Farb- oder metallische Überzüge, chemische Oxidation usw.)überwiegend die anodische Oxidation ("Elexieren", "Eloxalverfahren" = elektrolytische Oxidation des Aluminiums) angewendet (DIN 17 611). Man erhält dabei bis zu 30 Mikrometer dicke, fest haftende Schichten verschiedener Farbtöne mit metallischem Glanz infolge Transparenz. Die Beeinträchtigung der Eloxalschicht durch Säuren oder Alkalien, wie zum Beispiel frischen Putzmörtel, kann für die Zeit des Einbaues durch einen farblosen Schutzlack verhindert werden, der im Laufe der Zeit verwittert oder sich als Abziehlack leicht entfernen lässt. Die Reinigung darf nicht mit ätzenden oder reibenden Putzmitteln erfolgen; vorteilhaft ist warmes Wasser unter Zusatz eines Spülmittels. Der pH-WertpH-Wert zulässiger Putzmittel soll zwischen pH 5 bis 8 liegen. Gips und Gipssandmörtel greifen Aluminium nicht an. In Beton wird Aluminium geringer angegriffen als im Kalkmörtel. Ist beim Letzteren kein größerer Chloridgehalt, so tritt an der Oberfläche des Aluminiums eine Verkrustung ein. Diese hafte nur gering und bietet so keinen ausreichenden Schutz. Bei Chloridzusatz ist die Verkrustung stärker. Eloxiertes und chromatisiertes Aluminium sowie AlMg- und andere Legierungen zeigen ähnliche Erscheinungen wie reines Aluminium. Besonders stark geschädigt werden dünne, nackte Folien aus Aluminium, wenn sie mit phenolhaltigen Klebstoffen, Teeröle aus Teerdachpappen oder alkalische Baustoffe (frischer Mörtel, Beton) in Berührung kommen.
Unter normalen Bedingungen beträgt die Haltbarkeit von Aluminiumelementen circa 100 Jahre. Bei Standorten mit aggressiver Atmosphäre, zum Beispiel an der Küste, liegt die Standzeit bei circa 50 Jahre.

Zusammenfassend erfolgt durch folgende Stoffe eine Gefährdung für das Aluminium:


Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


> _nicht oxidierende Säuren, Laugen und sauer oder basisch reagierende Salze (Beständigkeit nur zwischen 5 bis 8,3 pH-Wert);_
> 
> _feuchter Beton, frischer Kalk- und Zementmörtel;_
> 
> ...


----------



## Der Sibirische (11. März 2014)

Hallo,
Wir haben sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Edelstahl gemacht...
Wir haben mehrere Edelstahl Winkel schon seit Jahren im Teich, sehen immer noch aus wie neu !
Mfg Marcel


----------



## minimuelli (11. März 2014)

Das Problem gibt es mit Aluminium, nich mit Edelstahl. Hier gibt es zwar auch unterschiedliche "Qualitäten" (Legierungen). Aber, soweit ich weiß, ist "normales" Edelstahl für unsere Süßwasserteiche absolut ausreichend.

Ich habe mich in letzter Zeit mit dem Bau meines "bewachsenen Bodenfilter" beschäftigt. Hier habe ich gestern einen "Notüberlauf" in den Teich gebastelt. Dafür habe ich ein Aluminiumblech rechts und links abgekanntet und mit einer kpl. Schicht Silicon auf dem Beton geschraubt. Danach habe ich eine Lage EPDM Folie auf das Aluminium geklebt. Somit sollte der Kontakt zum Wasser nicht mehr gegeben sein...... jedenfalls so der Plan 

 

Wieso wird das Bild nicht, wie im Original, im Querformat, sondern im Hochformat eingefügt?

Gruß

Lars


----------

